# New Clock



## alienware (May 18, 2008)

This is a clock i made a couple months ago. The Hour Holes Are filled with Crushed Sea Shells


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nicely done, the contrast of the woods add a nice touch and the sea shells are a neat idea.

Great job
John


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like it! Nice job on it. 

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

alienware
Nice job on the clock. well done. Mitch


----------

